# Raw Honey Vs Regular?



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

I just bought some raw honey today and was wondering if there's anything I should know about it, currently nursing a 4mo. Is it safe for me to eat? Better than regular honey? What's the difference between raw honey and, say, Sue Bee?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pyxi* 
I just bought some raw honey today and was wondering if there's anything I should know about it, currently nursing a 4mo. Is it safe for me to eat? Better than regular honey? What's the difference between raw honey and, say, Sue Bee?


Raw honey is infinitely better for you. Your body will protect your baby from any possible contamination(although the chance is remote).

Raw honey has living enzymes. Sue Bee does not


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

Plus, it tastes WAY better, IMO.


----------



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

Does all the good stuff stay in if I put it in hot tea?


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

The only honey we ever eat is raw *unheated*. Any honey that reaches above 93º F (bees fan the honey inside hive to prevent it from reaching 98.2º F, if it does go above that temperature they abandon all or part of the hive), loses its enzymes and turns into sugar the body cannot process.

So in answer to your question:

Quote:

Does all the good stuff stay in if I put it in hot tea?
No.


----------



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

bummer.. that's the main thing I use it for. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

I believe regular honey has been pasteurized, which IMO is not preferable in any food product. Honey of any kind should be perfectly safe for you to eat while nursing. The reason babies can't have honey is b/c of botulism spores that may contaminate it. These can sit in baby's intestines and infect them. BM from honey eating moms is fine though.


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

Just an interesting tidbi I just learned- I read that pasteurization does not actually kill the botulism spores. It would need to be heated much higher for that. They pasteurize it to give it that nice clear, even look and keep it from crystallizing so quickly.


----------

